# Some snow action !!!



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So we got some more snow out here and the boys can't think straight in the snow. Heres some pics














































Onyx and his BFF Jake


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

good stuff!!the dogs look wide awake and happy to be alive.

for those of us in the northeast that got hit with this little
roud of snow, man...it's some of the prettiest snow iv'e seen in years.
tomorrow i'll anti-up and let my knuckleheads go nuts in the golf course
and take some pics.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Padlock said:


> good stuff!!the dogs look wide awake and happy to be alive.
> 
> for those of us in the northeast that got hit with this little
> roud of snow, man...it's some of the prettiest snow iv'e seen in years.
> ...


Yea I took alot of scenery pics !! Beautiful stuff! When these dogs hit the snow I have little control. It's bananas how much the go crazy
Where you from?I'm in CT


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I love GSD's! and more so..that same color! everyone looks so happy!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww so cute, my dogs have never seen snow lol but then i only have once so...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Pics Mach0 .. We are getting ready to get nailed in Georgia coming up on Monday with a snow storm 4-6 inches that's a lot for us considering it hardly ever snows. I can't wait though I miss back home and all the snow in the winter.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah they say we should get some snow in the next couple of days too. They look like they had a blast.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Good Pics Mach0 .. We are getting ready to get nailed in Georgia coming up on Monday with a snow storm 4-6 inches that's a lot for us considering it hardly ever snows. I can't wait though I miss back home and all the snow in the winter.


Ty 
We've been getting hammered lately. It's snowing again right now lol



Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah they say we should get some snow in the next couple of days too. They look like they had a blast.


you have no idea. They haul like crazy in the snow! They ran around outside in the snow for like an hour today.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, man that second pic is like WAY CUTE! Great pics, as usual!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh, man that second pic is like WAY CUTE! Great pics, as usual!


 thank you
I'll have some up Tomm since it's snowing right now .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Good Pics Mach0 .. We are getting ready to get nailed in Georgia coming up on Monday with a snow storm 4-6 inches that's a lot for us considering it hardly ever snows. I can't wait though I miss back home and all the snow in the winter.


Blah, Sadie! Snow and GA don't mix yo! lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love your dogs. Gorgeous!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I love your dogs. Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------

